# ...and the antelope plaaaayyy



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Uh... uh-huh... dood.... like, um, where are the trees?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

After paying my Grandkids every week to mow my yard, I am thinking of building on the land in the second photo. Any chance it might be for sale???


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

George Fergusson said:


> Uh... uh-huh... dood.... like, um, where are the trees?


Hey! We have trees. See? Right there in the middle.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

iddee said:


> After paying my Grandkids every week to mow my yard, I am thinking of building on the land in the second photo. Any chance it might be for sale???


Nope, part of the Navajo Reservation. It's hard as concrete.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Well it's beautiful land in a harsh, barren sort of way. I look forward to visiting that area some day soon.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

coyote said:


> Hey! We have trees. See? Right there in the middle.


Uh, that would be what we call a "shrubbery."


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

A 'shrubbery' can be quite valuable you know. Oh, wait, this isn't the 'killer rabbit' thread.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Yes, it is melon season, and the cantaloupe are playing...









Oh, wait - you said *Ant*elope.

Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Uh oh. I sense some puns coming. Mostly along the lines of "But sweetheart, we can't elope..."


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

The first and only time I have seen one I was driving across kansas and one ran out in front of me.....I didn't even have to slam on the breaks it was so fast. I grabbed for the camera and by the time I got it up it was long gone.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Clouds. See 'em behind the sign?


----------

